# Never Lie to a Woman



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2008)

A man called home to his wife and said, "Honey I have been asked to go fishing up in Canada with my boss and several friends.  We'll be gone for a week. This is a good opportunity for me to get that promotion I've been wanting, so could you please pack enough clothes for a week! and set out my rod and fishing box, we're leaving from the office & I will swing by the house to pick my things up." 
"Oh! Please pack my new blue silk pyjamas." 

The wife thinks this sounds a bit fishy but being the good wife she is, did exactly what her husband asked.


The following Weekend he came home a little tired but otherwise looking good.

The wife welcomed him home and asked if he caught many fish? 

He said, "Yes!  Lots of Salmon, some Bluegill, and a few Swordfish.
  But why didn't you pack my new blue silk pyjamas like I asked you to do?" 

The  wife replied, "I did.
 They're in your tackle box"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah, the elusive Canadian swordfish. This must've been written by a woman... :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep one of my favorite jokes. Heh


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Ah, the elusive Canadian swordfish. This must've been written by a woman... :lol:




Or a dumb man.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2008)

It does say something about the lack of trust in that relationship, however  ... then again, outcomes suggest such mistrust was fully deserved ... wha? ... a joke, you say?  Oh {slaps forhead}, I thought it was an excerpt from daytime 'reality' TV :lol:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Mark L (Sep 10, 2008)

That's not funny.  Not at all.

Poor fella sacrifices a whole week just trying to get ahead for his family ...

No respect, I tell ya, no respect at all.

(I tried to put some of those smiley things in, to no avail)


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2008)

What did you try, Mark?  If the 'codes' aren't working for you, try editing your post and clicking the 'Go Advanced' button.  On that screen there is an icon that will take you to the smileys that work here at MT.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 10, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Or a dumb man.


 
There are some who would say that you're being redundant :lookie:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2008)

This happened (more-or-less) in _Brokeback Mountain_, right?


----------



## zDom (Sep 11, 2008)

Had a county commissioner who used to tell this joke about every other meeting  In his version it was a deer hunter and the underwear was packed in the gun case.


----------



## jkembry (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm....Swordfish from Canada.  I wonder how one would prepare it.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2008)

With back bacon, obviously.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 11, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> A man called home to his wife and said...


 
:lol:


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 11, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> ....I thought it was an excerpt from daytime 'reality' TV :lol:.



Who my baby daddy?  One of you five?


----------

